# beach spanish fishing.



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

whats everyones favorite rod and reel to use for spanish. best time of day? thinks to look for besides feeding spanish? favorite lure and way to fish it? anyone have any coool beach spanish stories about a monster spanish off the point or somethin. really interested in this thread so lemme hear it guysopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

anyone ever caught a king throwing lures for spanish?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You want a very light setup or you're going to get tired very fast...9'+...very fast reel loaded with 10 lb mono or light braid. Stingsilvers, Kastmasters, and Glass Minnows. There's not much retrieve needed, you just reel as fast as you can. Let it sink a bit, sometimes they're deeper.


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Yea I have a few different Spanish rods but I always end up bavk with my 1027.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm interested in hearing more about this too. I think I read somewhere that it's a lot of work fishing for them from the beach, and the best time was early morning or late evening when conditions were good for them. I didn't catch one last summer but hopefully I will next summer


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've got a 10' cast pro with a Shimano Albrid that I really love throwing. I like gold 2oz stingsilver and pink glassminnows. I've had my best luck right as the sun is coming up and going down. They seem to come in close when the surf is calm, the wind is onshore and the tide is high. I usually catch a lot of small blues before I get a Spanish; no matter how fast I retrieve.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Down at the point I was using just an 8ft rod with a 3500 size reel. 6:1 on blues to spanish.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

757drummin said:


> Yea I have a few different Spanish rods but I always end up back with my 1027.


Which "1027" ? 

Loomis, Rainshadow, Daiwa, Offshore Angler, etc ?


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Baston Rainshadow


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

So when do Spanish bite? I have never caught one and would like to try for it.


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Mastrbaitr said:


> So when do Spanish bite? I have never caught one and would like to try for it.


Where I am they start around late June and dont Stop till septemberish


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Morning and evening, better if the tide is high. Carolina Cast Pro 10' rod with a Stradic 5000. You need a fast reel power pro with a 20# leader. ESL lures, glass minnows, & stingslivers. Natural, pink, yellow, green, water melon just see what color everyone else is using. 1 to 2 ounces. I've trown to kings with 3 ounces and up same gear


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> Morning and evening, better if the tide is high. Carolina Cast Pro 10' rod with a Stradic 5000. You need a fast reel power pro with a 20# leader. ESL lures, glass minnows, & stingslivers. Natural, pink, yellow, green, water melon just see what color everyone else is using. 1 to 2 ounces. I've trown to kings with 3 ounces and up same gear


That pretty cool. Ever see anyone catch a king on a rod like that from the beach? I think that would be a hell of a fun fight. What did u throw at them?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

ESL 3oz lure in a bunker color single hook


----------



## flasaltangler (Aug 19, 2008)

*Spanish Mackeral*



bronzbck1 said:


> ESL 3oz lure in a bunker color single hook


I use Shimano Stradic 3000/4000 reel with Ugly Stik Inshore Select 7'6" rod. I use 3/4oz to 1oz Kastmasters lures in silver or silver & blue and Gotcha lures in red & chrome or red & white. The Gotcha lures will get you deeper.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

10' Cast Pro and Daiwa Coastal or Exceler reels. You need a reel with a high retrieve rate 5.3 or 6.1/1. As stated Stinslivers, Glass Minnow type lures in the 1-3oz range. 

Gotcha's from the beach??? 7'6" rods will not get you the distance you will need to reach them from the beach in most cases.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

757drummin said:


> Baston Rainshadow


That's the one I thought you meant, but wasn't sure.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

757drummin said:


> anyone ever caught a king throwing lures for spanish?


I saw a small king hooked on a Gotcha at Jennettes Pier this summer. Just about spooled the guy and eventually got off


----------



## flasaltangler (Aug 19, 2008)

Occasionally from the beach when there chasing bait schools. I fish piers mostly


----------



## SLO (Dec 7, 2014)

757drummin said:


> anyone ever caught a king throwing lures for spanish?


My brother in law hooked onto a 2 1/2 foot king on sept 20 this past year fishing off the north side of nags head pier. We were slaying blues on gold colored gotcha lures and everyone was catching thier limit. The water was so clear we could see our our bait buckets at the bottom of the ocean of the edge of the pier so when we seen these fish come in it was no problem for us to cast in thier path. We seen these kings come in and Never having hooked into such a fish before we were not prepared for such a powerful fish. He was using 65 lb power pro braid and some cheap plastic reel. When he hooked it he immediatley pulled it out of the water within moments. But fearing his line or rod would break he lowered it back in and the fish took off like a bullet from a gun almost breaking the reel seat as it was jetting under the pier. The only thing that saved it from breaking was the line slicing as it rubbed against the pier deck boards. I will be prepared next time as i have since purchased a few different drop nets and at least one of them will never be too far away.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I still have 2 of the original "Spanish Busters" rods - AllStar 1265/2 (10' 1/2", 1-3 oz)- That I built years ago...

Sandcrab


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Livin on Hatteras Island and being a Rod Builder for a dozen years, the last reel I would recommend is a Conventional, let alone a 13 foot Rod.. . Very Few People are competent enough with a Conventional Reel to make it work. All the Guys (who think they know what they are doin) with Conventionals do is MUCK up the Catch and tangle everyone up cause guess what, they ain't that good with them.

I play a little game down here on the Point (When its Open) No One will be catchin I'll go down with my PurGlas 300-1, Old Stradic 5000 (New ones SUCK) and either a Silver Glass Minnow Lure (Which are not available at the Big Box Shops, or too many places other then Hatteras Island) or a Gold Glass Minnow, Silver for Clean Water, Gold for Dirty, Walk down Launch one (BTW further then anyone with a conventional) catch a Spanish, watch the Cockaroaches run down and try to catch one, go back to my vehicle, watch, let them get tired, they go back to their trucks, I go back down and Catch another one. And do the same over and over again. I have also been known to FILL other people Buckets with fish while they are not looking, you should see the look on their faces when they go to get their empty Buckets, full of Fish.

Gear Need to Successfully fish for Spanish from the Beach..

1. A Quality 9 or 10 foot Rod, with a Sweet spot around 2 ounces. Low end a Tica 9 footer 1-3 would do..Hi End Lami 109 1mh, Century 9 footer or 10 Footer Customs..

2. Sting Silvers SUCK, Glass Minnows (Brand Name) or ES Lures in the 2 ounce Range... (ES Lures Only Available on Hatteras Island Tackle Shops)

3. Berkley Crystal Fire Line 10 pound test 4 pound Dia.

4. 24 inch Piece of 20 Pound Fluorocarbon.... No Swivels and No Coast Locks..

You will Catch.... JAM


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Never heard of ESL lures anyone have any pics and mabe where you can find them?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a link on the market board pic's & contact http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?110574-WTB-stings-livers-shore-lures


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bob makes some nice jigs too. I won the anglers club tournament with one


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I saw those are they the ESL lures mentioned?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep


----------

